# Pre-WWI Composers Who Are Nontonal and Unstructured.



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

From the days of musical innovation prior to the throwing of the baby out with the bathwater.

Post your faves.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wagner!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

You have correctly observed that the baby is missing.

You have incorrectly concluded that it was thrown out with the bathwater.

The baby is "missing" because the baby has grown up and is playing live turntable/laptop improvisation.

(Depending of course on how you define "tone," all music is made up of tones. And all music has some sort of structure. A "formless" shape is still a shape, just harder to describe than a simple square or circle.)

OH. I'M TERRIBLY SORRY!! I MEANT TO SAY--CHARLES IVES.

Yeah.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Edgar Varese!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Luigi Russolo*, another eccentric, inspired by futurism


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> From the days of musical innovation prior to the throwing of the baby out with the bathwater.
> 
> Post your faves.


You must be greener than that virtual frog in your avatar - anything written down is neither Nontonal or Unstructured.

Back to the drawing board.


----------

